
The art of sending an email – Why you should care to learn it - misbah6317
https://hackernoon.com/the-art-of-sending-an-email-why-you-should-care-to-learn-it-3ba513df303e
======
la_fayette
I think emailing is great. However the sentence you highlighted: "A person’s
success in life can usually be measured by number of uncomfortable
conversations he/she is willing to have." is more about real communication I
think.

So in my own experience if you change from cold emailing to cold calling it is
more effective. Even more effective it is, if you directly visit the people at
their workplaces or companies.

I sold a mobile app to my now clients like that. It means sometimes that you
have to wait an hour at their secretary, but 5 minutes in direct conversation
is of highest value!

------
misbah6317
How I made my first 100k USD while still in college?

~~~
ben_bai
It's like those e-mails. If it starts with "make 600 USD a week with this
tool..." I don't read I delete.

